# Omega Chronostop Bracelet Question



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I have an Omega Chronostop on its way to me. It currently has a leather strap on it. Does anyone know what bracelet it had originally and what width?

I have seen Chronostops on this forum with mesh bracelets on them and I like what I see, so I may get a mesh bracelet for it (I see Roy sells some really nice ones). If i knew the width I could get one in ready for when it arrives.

Any advice appreciated

Martyn










Photo borrowed from seller


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im pretty sure these are 18mm and the original Omega mesh is rare as hens teeth. Howard will know for sure, he has my old one and has become the Chronostop King as he has a few of these great watches now, I think


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

JonW said:


> Im pretty sure these are 18mm and the original Omega mesh is rare as hens teeth. Howard will know for sure, he has my old one and has become the Chronostop King as he has a few of these great watches now, I think


Thanks Jon I know a bit, it was my first Omega ever. It's one I will never sell.

Yes they are 18mm, very rare too. Omega originally sold the Chronostop with a leather deployants or mesh strap using clasp No 27.

At the moment I've got 3 865 Calibre, 2 "driver" and 1 normal. I did have a 4th 920 Calibre, but I sold it recently. However I always keep my eyes open for them.

http://www.old-omegas.com/chronostop.html shows different variations, however the grey is the most common colour.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

A quick wrist shot I had lying around of my 1969 "Driver" on an original mesh.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the information, it looks great on the mesh, I will try and locate an 18mm none omega for now and one day maybe find an omega one.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll keep any eye out for you.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

s67 said:


> Thanks everyone for the information, it looks great on the mesh, I will try and locate an 18mm none omega for now and one day maybe find an omega one.


Hello Martyn,

I know it's been a while since your post regarding an Omega Chronostop mesh strap but I have only just joined the forum.

I do have an original Chronostop mesh strap complete with clasp available - used but in really excellent condition.

Are you still looking for one?

Jack


----------



## anthonyBrussels (Apr 13, 2008)

Jack G said:


> s67 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the information, it looks great on the mesh, I will try and locate an 18mm none omega for now and one day maybe find an omega one.
> ...


Hi Jack,

I'm looking for a bracelet like that one for my omega, is it a 18mm mesh one?. You can send me a private message if you want.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Please do any sales deals off forum..

Thank you....


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello jasonm and thanks for message.

I'm new to the forum and don't know how to contact Anthony direct although he has rgistered as a 'friend'.

Do I list my phone number, email address or ???

Advice please.

Regards, Jack


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Jack, either you or Anthony needs to post a email address in a web bot friendly format like 'Jack 'at' hotmail 'dot' com or the like...

We can then tidy the thread once you guys are in contact...

It might seem frustrating that full board functions cant be used until you reach 50 posts but we had people join just to spam the forum with sales posts, this gos a little way to help keep the forum a community......

Cheers

Jase


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Jase.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Anthony,

If you post your email address as instructed by Jase I will email full details to you.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jack

If neither Anthony or Martyn are interested in the bracelet I might well be. Drop me an email:

garyandlucy[at]blueyonder[dot]co[dot]uk

Obviously I'll be third in the queue (I know my place).

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## anthonyBrussels (Apr 13, 2008)

Jack G said:


> Hello jasonm and thanks for message.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and don't know how to contact Anthony direct although he has rgistered as a 'friend'.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,

You can contact me at clarkeanthony [at] yahoo [dot] fr

Anthony


----------

